# My latest little monster! - OT



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Good News! :woohoo:

We have a new baby on the way, our first. Due Date is earily September. 










Our new Daughter to be, Rozina Simona Ursulescu. 

This is our "Miricle Baby" as my wife wasn't suppose to have Babies because my wife has Mosaic Turner's Syndrome. Luckily though, her strand of Turner's didn't prevent us from having a baby. It just took some Fallic Acid to get things going. (Yay!)









We also didn't know / believe that Julie was Pregnant until 6 months later when she couldn't fit in her work pants.










This is Rozina's foot. Don't these pictures remind you of the movie "Alien"?

The Dr. said that the bones were the right lenght for 24 weeks, the brain was developed as it should be and all vital organs were also correct. All in all, she'll be a healthy baby girl! 

Not bad for a first attempt, especially on a baby we weren't suppose to have!

Anyway, should be fun being parents and it should be interesting having a Hobby Shop Daughter!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TREVOR :thumbsup:...ALL THE BEST !!!!
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Momma Trevor !! Best wishes for everything to go smooooth & easy. If you time it right you could hit Sept. 10. The world can use one more Virgo.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations to you both Trevor!! :thumbsup::hat:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx all - so farr and the rest to come.

Now, can Monarch/Moebius make a kit of this?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Renwall already did....the Visible Woman... When my first son was about to be born I ran out and bought this kit...I was fascinated by the whole 'baby' thing and you can build the Visible Women 'with child'....I still have that kit today...32 years later...:thumbsup:
Mcdee

PS as you probably know...that kit is readily available !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, those models and the new Woodland Scenic's Scene-a+-rama will be the great thing about bringing up our Daughter. I don't really have to do any special searching for school assignment items. I have them right in the shop.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats on the baby to the both of you Trevor :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*We can use more girlie kits, but...*

Fine job, Trevor - no seams, nice finish...make sure and post some pictures come September when your project's done! As for a Moebius, Monarch, or Round 2 kit...I dunno whether Mrs. MCR would be willing to sit still for the pattern-making process. 

Congratulations!

Mark McG.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations from me, my wife, my daughter, my son, my other daughter, my other other daughter, my other son, my other other other daughter, my youngest daughter, and my step-son.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats! Awesome news!

Best wishes to you, your wife and daughter. As a father of two there is nothing more fantastic, fun and amazing than being a parent.

It will take more than some glue and paint though to build this figure up to completion. 

But it's a super-fun project! :thumbsup:

Best regards,

Geoff


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> The world can use one more Virgo.


Forgive me.....when I first read this line I thought it said "the world could use more VIAGRA."
A big congratulations to you and the Mrs. there Trevor! Little MCR has a good home with you. I hear that having kids change your perspective on life and I wish all of you the best on this new part of your journey. Be sure and post a picture when this build is complete!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Kit Junkie...Are you raising 8 kids !?!...I've raised 7...6 boys...1 daughter... so it seems we don't just build models in our spare time
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Kit Junkie...Are you raising 8 kids !?!...I've raised 7...6 boys...1 daughter... so it seems we don't just build models in our spare time
> Mcdee


I've raised five kids. I'm still raising 3. I have seven grandchildren, as well.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Congratulations Trevor - she looks just like you!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I would like to extends my congradulations also to Mr. and Mrs. MCR

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> I've raised five kids. I'm still raising 3. I have seven grandchildren, as well.


It's good to have more than one hobby!

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Terrific news!
Congrats to you, your wife, and your extended family. 
Enjoy every minute of parenthood. Like someone once said, the days can be long but the years are short.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> It's good to have more than one hobby!
> 
> Chris.


My Grandfather always said one should never quit something he's good at. I was good at making babies.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX one and all!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you gonna pinstripe the pram?:wave:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I MIGHT just do that!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats Trevor...so this one will be your first in the series....interlocking bases?

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, once you buy one, you HAVE to get the full set!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------

